# homemade bunk guide ons



## JoshKeller (Feb 9, 2014)

okay, been contemplating doing this for a while, so i finally did it.. 3/8" flat bar, bent by hand in a vise with some heat added. 2 x 4, carpet, couple of u bolts and bolts for the 2 x 4. drill the bolt head side of the 2 x 4 3/8" and pounded the head in it so it wouldnt come out and scratch boat. total cost was about $30


----------



## ggoldy (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks like a good job. Might want to cut off the excess bolts. I can see myself ripping open my legs on those.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 9, 2014)

That is awesome

Post a few more pics please


----------



## JoshKeller (Feb 9, 2014)

sure thing. i cut my 3/8" flat bar into 17" bars. put the u bolts on the trailer frame and measured the bolt width, then marked it onto them metal and drilled two 3/8" holes for each bar. i bolted them on upside down to bend the first bend. after bending, and flipping the bar around, i measured where i would like the second bend to begin, marked it, then measured how far i would need the top of the metal to move to get the desired angle of the 2 x 4. put in vice at the bend mark, and heated just enough to be able to bend it. most of the tops needed moved approx 1 inch to get the desired 2 x 4 angle.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for the additional info.

Simple and way better (and much much cheaper) then the store bought versions

I have a spring project - just need some metal


----------



## JoshKeller (Feb 9, 2014)

the ends are fairly open carpet wise, and the bottom of the board is open as well to help facilitate the wood drying fast. 

im 6'4" and 220 lbs, and i can hang/lean on the 2 x 4 and it flexes about an inch then immediately spings back to that position, so i think they will work great.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice job.


----------

